# The Stance Thread



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Spring is coming up... time to think about dropping car back to the ground(well, for those of us in the snowy northern part of the continent at least).
Thought it would be interesting to get a thread with a picture of people's cars and their stance. When it gets enough posts I will add it to the FAQ.
Please include the following:
1) Picture of your car
2) Brand of Coilover/suspension
3) Front measurement (top of arch to ground)
4) Rear measurement (top of arch to ground)
5) wheel and offset
6) tire and size
7) spacer brand/thickness
8) other info (fender rolling, replacement tie rod ends, etc)
If you have more than one setup to contribute list them as seperate entries in one post, and when you make changes rather than removing the old info append another picture and set of info so that we have we have your car with multiple stances.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The Stance Thread (robbyb413)*









Koni Coilovers
22.8 in the front
23.4 in the back
MKV Rabbit Steelies (offset not sure)
No Spacers ( in this picture)
195 65 15's all around
Custom Fenderliner cutting (car did it all by itself by turning







)
I'll update when the RS are on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: The Stance Thread (Love 4 Veedub)*









h&r street sport coilovers
17x7.5 et 43 (iirc)
225/45/17
23.1/4" up front
23.5" in the rear
front fenders rolled


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: The Stance Thread (Love 4 Veedub)*

H&R ultra lows
Im pretty sure im around alex measurments
Stock tires and wheels
no spacers


----------



## vins a4 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: The Stance Thread (robbyb413)*









koni coilovers
18x8.5
225/40/18


_Modified by vins a4 at 11:58 AM 3-15-2008_


----------



## BMP Burn (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: The Stance Thread (robbyb413)*

Please include the following:
*1) Picture of your car*








*2) Brand of Coilover/suspension*
STaSIS Streetsports
*3) Front measurement (top of arch to ground)*
25"
*4) Rear measurement (top of arch to ground)*
25.5"
*5) wheel and offset*
Oetty RZ 19x8.5 ET35
*6) tire and size*
Toyo T1S 235/35/19
*7) spacer brand/thickness*
None
*8) other info (fender rolling)*
Fenders rolled

Couple extra 'cause of the Irish in me, arrr!


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: The Stance Thread (robbyb413)*









1) 1999.5 Avant 1.8t Quattro
2) Neuspeed Springs w/Bilstein struts
3) 25.5 Front measurement (top of arch to ground)
4) 25.75 Rear measurement (top of arch to ground)
5) Oettinger RE 18x8 et35
6) 225/40-18
7) No Spacers
8) No modding
Will update when I get the fender measurements


_Modified by kenncmiller at 1:39 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## brunerune (Jan 28, 2008)

VMAXX coilovers
Brock B1 8,5x17" ET13
22.5 in the front
22.6 in the back
205/40/17 Toyo Proxes T1-R
All four fenders rolled..



_Modified by brunerune at 7:44 PM 3/20/2008_


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Brand of Coilover/suspension - FK silverline
Front measurement (top of arch to ground) - 24.3
Rear measurement (top of arch to ground) - 24.6
wheel and offset - Ronal Bolero Et43
tire and size - Goodyear Eagle F1 225/45/17
spacer brand/thickness - FK spacer front 15mm and noname rear 20mm


_Modified by Soupie69uk at 11:19 AM 3-28-2009_


----------



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: The Stance Thread (robbyb413)*

















fk silverline coilovers
23.2 front
23.2 rear
TSW Hockenheim R, 16x9, et 30
nexen 3000, 225/45/16
no spacers
slight rolling of front fenders.


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

Really bad Pictures. I'll update
KW INOX V1's
22.7 front
23.0 rear (1st picture is 23.6")
BBS RF 3piece
Front 17x8.5 et 20 205/45/17
Rear 17x9.5 et 18 215/45/17
Lug Wrench rolled fronts
No spacers
Never rubbing
<7,000 miles out of directional tires


_Modified by 98a4 at 9:46 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (98a4)*










2) H&R Coilovers
3) 24"
4) 24 3/4"
5) Ronal Alphards (Merc. SL500)
18x8.5(F) ET.35
18x9.5(R) ET.40
6) BFG KDW2's
215/40 (F)
235/35 (R)
7) H&R 20mm Rear spacers. Final offset in rear is ET. 20.
8) Stock Fenders.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*









temporary stance
KONI coils
24 inches up front
24.8 in the rear
Keskin KT2s
18x8.5 et 45? (not really sure on this set) all around
225/35/18s all around
H&R 5x112-5x130 22mm adapters
fenders rolled and liners cut out


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Really crappy photo, I need to go out and take more...








H&R Coilovers
24" Front
24.5" Rear
OEM Sport Wheels
Falken FK452 205/55/16
No spacers (but need some)


----------



## iwearpro (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: (sixfiveoh)*

1) Picture of your car
2) Brand of Coilover/suspension 
3) Front measurement (top of arch to ground)
4) Rear measurement (top of arch to ground)
5) wheel and offset
6) tire and size
7) spacer brand/thickness
8) other info (fender rolling, replacement tie rod ends, etc)
1) ok here
2)K-Sport coilovers
3)24"
4)23.5"
5) 18x8.5 rs4 wheels by Velocity (not sure on offset)
6)225/40/18
7)none used
8)rolled fenders
NOTE: The measurements are after lowered more then the picture shows.




_Modified by iwearpro at 12:24 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## Jettakid88 (Feb 4, 2002)

Koni Coilovers
24" in the front
25" in the rear
07 Passat 16x7" Steelies +38 offset
Jetta Dub-caps
4mm Spacers in rear
205/55/16 all around
Front fenders are partially rolled
Upper Shock tower was clearanced/bubbled for arm movement


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

1) 2001/08 Avant 1.9TDI
2) KW Sport-Kit
3) 25.5 Front 
4) 25.75 Rear 
5) Audi RS6 8x18 ET35
6) Yokohama Parada 225/40-18
7) No Spacers
8) No exterior mods








5) Audi S4 (B6) 8x18 ET35


_Modified by Dianick at 1:15 AM 10/8/2008_


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

H&R Race springs on RS4 shocks
Front and rear 24"/61mm from the ground to the arches
Wheels: BBS RC 18"x8.5 ET30
Tyres Nankang 255x35x18
H&R 5mm spacers
RS4 arches front & Rear


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (docurley)*









1) Picture of your car
2) Brand of Coilover/suspension
3) Front measurement (top of arch to ground)
4) Rear measurement (top of arch to ground)
5) wheel and offset
6) tire and size
7) spacer brand/thickness
8) other info (fender rolling, replacement tie rod ends, etc)
1. BANG
2. H&R Coilovers
3.n/a
4.n/a
5. 18x8 et37
6.Yokohama S-drive 205-40-18
7.n/a
8.n/a
_Modified by BLK1.8Turbo at 7:54 PM 5-6-2008_ 


_Modified by BLK1.8Turbo at 8:25 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*

























vmaxx coilovers
a little under 22.25"
22.5"
2007 mercedes e320 wheels 16x8 et36
205/45/16 blue streak stiletto's made by bridgestone
10mm spacers up front/20mm in rear
front et26 rear et16

_Modified by sum1namedjames at 10:03 PM 4-10-2009_

_Modified by sum1namedjames at 1:07 AM 6/2/2009_


_Modified by sum1namedjames at 1:09 AM 6/2/2009_


----------



## alexroyal816 (Mar 25, 2009)

bilstein pss9 coilovers
25" gtf rear
24.5" gtf front
oem celebrations 17"x7.5" et43
225/45/17 falken 452's
no spacers, but soon to have 15mm font and rear


_Modified by alexroyal816 at 4:06 PM 4-3-2009_


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: The Stance Thread (robbyb413)*









1) Koni Coilovers
2) 23.75
3) 24
4) Mercedes wheels made by Ronal 18X8.5 et 44
5) 225/35/18
6) H&R 15 mm Spacers Rear, 10 mm Front
no fender rolling no rubbing


----------



## Blumagic_1.8t (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (feerocknok)*









H&R street sport(purchased from Lazer Viking..same as in his pic)








F 22.5
R 23.0
RS6 Reps 18x8 43 or 45(i forget)
225/40 18 Kuhmo ASX
No spacers


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blumagic_1.8t)*

































ST suspension coilovers
18x8.5 et 25 in the rear 23" gtf
18x8.5 et 30 in the front 22.75" gtf


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 10:12 PM 6-23-2009_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

















18x8 tsw holstens.
205/40 s-drives
front et28 aprox 23gtf
rear et 15 aprox 23.25gtf
vmaxx coils


----------



## b5a4gt28 (Oct 8, 2007)

Car # 1








18x8 rs4 reps
235-40-18 nexens
15mm spacers front & rear
KW V2 C/O

Car # 2








17x8 OZ Ultraleggera's
225-45-17 Potentza's
Stais Track Sports


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

1) ^^^
2) AK coils
3) need to get a proper level bit of ground
4) as above
5) standard avus just now
6) standard also
7) no spacers


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The Stance Thread (robbyb413)*

Not sure I would call it stance, but oh well.
1)









2) ST coils
3) 24 5/8"
4) 24 5/8"
5) 17x7.5 et 45..43??
6) 225/45 falken 912
7) none
8) none


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

1)








2) ST Coils
3) 22.5
4) 22.75-23ish
5) 18x8 not sure on offset
6) 205/40/18 S drives
7) 15mm spacer in the rear, nothing up front
8) whole front end was OEM with 200k when i changed it recently.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

1)








2) st coils
3) 23.5
4) 23.75
5) lorinser lm6 18x8.5 et35
6) 225/40/18 capitols
7) no spacers
8) semi-rolled fenders.....piped











_Modified by fbm93 at 8:04 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*

Daytona Rial
Et30
18x8.5 and 18x9
225/40/18 all around
Faulkin 512's
23 inches fender to ground


----------



## Chief Kamachi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (97audia4)*









Tein S lowering springs
24.5
24.5
Stock 15" 
205/60R15


----------



## Ram93 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*









vmaxx coilovers
a little under 22.25"
22.5"
2007 mercedes e320 wheels 16x8 et36
205/45/16 blue streak stiletto's made by bridgestone
10mm spacers up front/20mm in rear
front et26 rear et16
this is sexy









_Modified by sum1namedjames at 10:03 PM 4-10-2009_

_Modified by sum1namedjames at 1:07 AM 6/2/2009_

_Modified by sum1namedjames at 1:09 AM 6/2/2009_[/QUOTE]


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The Stance Thread (.Mad Hatter.)*

Getting there...
1)









2) ST coils
3) 24"
4) 24 1/4"
5) 17x7.5 et 45
6) 225/45 falken 912
7) 25mm H&R rear, 17mm Fk front
8) front fenders rolled
I will have better pics soon with new/different tires.
here it is:
3) 23 3/8"
4) 23 3/4"
6) Nexen N5000 215/40/17








and a better shot of the offsets:










_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 11:43 AM 2/7/2010_


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: The Stance Thread (robbyb413)*










- Koni SS Coils
- F: 23 1/2" R: 23 3/4"
- Phaeton Challenge: 18x8.5 ET45
- BF Goodrich Sport: 215/35
- H&R Spacers: F:15mm R: 20mm
* Lowered another 1/2" to 23 1/2" after photo was taken.
*Thanks to Lazer Viking for having a perfect stance an me just replicating it*










_Modified by CFK at 7:26 PM 5/2/2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

fk silverline coilovers
gtf front-22.75"
gtf rear-24.25"
celebrations with 20mm spacers in rear
kumho kh16 215/45-17
rolled fenders 


no collars left in the front or rear


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

2. vmaxx coilovers 
3.22.5" 
4.23" 
5. 17x9.5" et 56-after adapters front et31 rear et18 
6. 205/45/17 nankang ns2s 
8. rolled fenders


----------



## Mexican (Mar 13, 2007)

2. Vmaxx coilovers 
3.22.5" 
4.23" 
5. 17x8.5 and 17x9.5 RSs et 33 and et40. 
6. 205/40/17 Yokahamas and 215/40/17. 
8. Stock Fenders


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

3pc amgs 17x8 17x8.5 tire size 205-45-17 512s
25mm spacers all around
koni coils


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

17 x 9.5 sawblades w/215/45's
front et:22
rear et:16
front ht: 23 3/8"
rear ht: 23 1/2"


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

18x8.5 215/40-18 all. et25 front. et14 rear. somewhere between 24" and 23". :beer:


----------



## zebelercake (Apr 22, 2008)

Koni seize coilovers... :banghead:
23 all around
Stern reverse face 17x7.5 
205/40
5x112 to 5x114 adapters 
needs fitment work and I might go back to the stock bumper....


----------



## krandy09 (Aug 1, 2008)

vmaxx coilovers 
r32 omanyt's 
pirelli pzero nero 225/35


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

ST Coilovers

22 1/4"
22 3/4"

Mercedes E320 17x8.5, et 38

Hancook Ventus HR2, 215/45

H&R 15mm front
H&R 20mm rear/stacked 3mm on drivers side. I don't know why but the poke wasn't even and it bothered me.

Rolled fenders + lots of rubbing.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

D2 coils
24 1/4 all the way around (will go lower with new wheels installed)
B6 Sports


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

2) ST Coilovers 
3) I believe in this pic I had it at 23.5 front- Went lower, then raised it back up 
4) 24 (Same deal, went lower then raised it back up) 
5) AutoArt VYC- Split and traded rear lips in front and ordered new 4" lips from Autoart. et unknown at the moment but appx +15 rear and +22ish front 
6) 245/35/19 
7) H&R 20mm 
8) 4" rear widebody- 3" front- Steel 

Winter setup- B6 Avus


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

2. ST coilovers
3.23.5"
4.24.125"
5. 18x8 all around, et32 front, et20 rear after a 17mm spacer
6. 215/40 Falken 512s
8. slightly rolled/trimmed front fenders


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

1) Picture of your car
2) ST Coils
3) 23.5 
4) 23.75
5) Mercedes 6 slots 18x8 et 44
6) 215/40 Falken 512
7) H&R 30mm rear 25mm front
8) fenders hammered, no bumps


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Not the best pictures, but my camera is currently not working.



















2) ST's with helper spring and helper spring perch removed
3) 22 1/4"
4) 22 3/4" (maxed out and i hate it. )
5) Mercedes e320, 17x8.5
6) Falken 512, 205/45
7) H&R, 20mm up front, 25mm in the rear
8) Rolled fenders, trimmed fender liner


----------



## -melloman- (Oct 31, 2010)

2) ST's with everything (full bumpstops & helper springs)
3) 24"
4) 24"
5) Mercedes AMG Monoblock Aero II's 17x7.5" ET35
6) Kumho Escta AST 205/45R17
7) N/A
8) Bored lug holes to 14mm, 42mm wheel studs, stock fenders


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

ST Coilovers w/helpers, no bumps.
23.25"gtf front
23.25" gtf rear
OEM S4 Wheels (17x7.5?)
Michelin MXV4 215/50R17 (too big :facepalm
No spacers, fender rolling or any other modifications


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

my girl likes to take black and whites 

- vmaxx Coils 
- F: 22.75" R: 22.5
- CC interlagos 18x8 final et 20 
- nankang as1 205 40
- Motorsport Tech 25 mm spacers
*rears need 2 be raised this saturday


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

1) Below
2) ST Coilovers
3) 22.85" front 
4) 22.85" rear
5) Etoile 455 - 17x8.5 et20 17x9.5 et25 5x112
6) Nankang NS-II 205/45/17 All Around
7) No spacers
8) Rolled front fenders


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

Vmaxx coils
Merc amg, 18x8F ET +29 18x9R ET +35
Falken 512 215/40/18 Front 225/40/18 Rear
15mm Front, 20mm Rear
Fenders are rolled and pulled in the rear
I have to get some more updated pics because its now lower than in the pics.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

2. ST coilovers 
3.22.5" 
4.23..25" 
5. porsche hollow spoke twists 
18x8 et18 front, 18x10 et27 rear 
6. Nitto Neo Gen 205/40-225-40 
7. Motorsport Tech 30mm front adapters, 35mm rear adapters(added 3mm adapter after to rear) 
8. rolled/crimped front fenders trimmed liners [/QUOTE]


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

1) Picture of your car 
























2) Brand of Coilover/suspension 
ST Coils 
3) Front measurement (top of arch to ground) 
24" 
4) Rear measurement (top of arch to ground) 
24 1/2" 
5) wheel and offset 
SL500 AMG 18x8.5 front et30 18x9.5 rear et33 
6) tire and size 
Nankang NS-II 215/40-18 front 225/40-18 rear 
7) spacer brand/thickness 
none. 
8) other info (fender rolling, replacement tie rod ends, etc) 
Nothing as of yet, fender rolling soon to come


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

new setup...basically the same a bronz but lower up front and will be bagged very soon...waiting on struts

1) Below
2) ST Coilovers
3) 22.5"
4) 23" rear
5) Etoile 455 - 17x8.5 et20 17x9.5 et25 5x112
6) Nankang NS-II 205/45/17 All Around
7) No spacers
8) Rolled/Hammered front fenders
9) cut bumpstops up front, rears removed


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

1) Below
2) ST Coilovers
3) 23" front
4) 23.5" rear
5) BBS CH 18x8.5 et35
6) Milstar 225/40
7) 10mm front 15mm rear


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

1)
























2)ST Coils
3)22.5
4)23
5)18x8.5 Audi Flat Fives et45
6)Nankang NS-II 215/40/18
7) 20mm rear, 8mm front
8)Rolled fenders(hinrichs),


No skid plate yet. Working on making a custom one.


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

I can post my box now :laugh:

1) Below
2) ST Coilovers
3) currently unknown
4) currently unknown
5) BBS RYII's - 17x8 5x112
6) Nexen n3000's 215/40/17
7) 25mm rear, 11mm front
8) Rolled front fenders


----------



## ocVdub90 (Feb 6, 2010)

2) VMAXX Stratmospheres
3) Front measurement 23.5"
4) Rear measurement 24"
5) Stock wheels and tires
6) Kumho ecstas 205/55R/16
7) H&R 10mm spacers in rear
8) No other mods


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

New setup...front has room to go down a little more....ill meausre once i get the car to work since we have a level pad i can drive on

1) Below
2) Airlift Front and Rear Bags
3) 21.5" Front 
4) 21" Rear
5) 17x8.5 et20 17x9.5 et25 5x112
6) Nanakang 205/40/17
7) No spacers, just 14x1.5 to 12x1.5 studs
8) Rolled front fenders, cut rain tray, gonna trim the subframe reinforcement plates yet to get the extra 1/2"


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lorknevets said:


> I have 18" rims with 245/45/zr18 tires on them. Will they fit or do I need spaces?


 We need a lot more info than this... 

test fit: 

ST Coils 
24" 
18x9 BBS LM, et42 
215/40/18 Falken 512r 
H&R 25mm (final et17)


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Guess I can post here. I'm "stanced" lol 


1) Below 
2) ST Coilovers 
3) 22.5" front 
4) 22.5" rear 
5) 2001 Sl500 AMGs 18x8.5/9/5 ET25/23 
6) Federal 595s 215/40/18 front Falken 512s 225/40/18 rear 
7) No Spacers 
8) Front fender replaced and rolled. 

























 
DSCN4017 by NeedingAnAudi, on Flickr


----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ info and all pics in one post..

1) Below
2) ST Coilovers
3) 22.75" front
4) 23.25" rear
5) Vette 35th ann. 17x9.5 et18R & et23F
6) Falken 512 215/45
7) 1.5" & 1.3" adaptitusa adapters


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

1) Below
2) ST Coilovers
3) 22.5" front
4) 23" rear
5) Merc. Alphards et25
6) Falken 512 215/225 40
7) 10mm and 15mm ecs spacers


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

the final "stance" 










- ST Coils
- 22 1/4"
- 22 1/4"
- Mercedes E500, 17x8.5 +38
- Falken 512 front, Nankang NS2 rear, 205/45 all around
- H&R 23mm front, 25mm rear
- :heart:


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> the final "stance"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

*the "tired of seeing all the same A4s" STANCE THREAD*

ill get it started. i apologize for the crappy pic. need some good ones taken if anyone is interested


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

better pick of the kicks when they were fresh.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

VMaxx Coils 
3SDM 0.05 Wheels and Nitto Neo Gen tires 
Front fenders slightly rolled. No rubbing except when making very sharp turns. 
Front: 23.25" GTF, 18x8.5 et42 (et27 w/ spacer), and 215/40R18 tire 
Rear: 23.5" GTF, 18x9.5 et40 (et25 w/ spacer), and 225/40R18 tire


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5190358-My-take-on-stance-and-the-b5-s-that-inspire-it 


... 


:wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Your "stance" on those wheels is weak


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Owned :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> 1) Below
> 2) ST Coilovers
> 3) 22.5" front
> 4) 23" rear
> ...


 miss this thing umpkin:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> miss this thing umpkin:


 ..get back in a b5 already!


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

im sure that car is static.......


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

*A4 STANCE THREAD.... someone needs to start one.*



jetta3dub said:


> im sure that car is static.......


 Then you would be correct. My Audi is static.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Then you would be correct. My Audi is static.


 Doing it! :thumbup:


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

what coils are you running? my racelands are currently all the way down in the back and its not that low. its lower now than it was in the pic i posted fyi.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jetta3dub said:


> what coils are you running? my racelands are currently all the way down in the back and its not that low. its lower now than it was in the pic i posted fyi.


 Your first problem was thinking racelands would get the job done. 

I'm on H&R Ultra Lows


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

jetta3dub said:


> what coils are you running? my racelands are currently all the way down in the back and its not that low. its lower now than it was in the pic i posted fyi.


 The raceland fronts go pretty low, the rear require some love.


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

either way im not worried about being the lowest or having 50,000,000 sets or wheels either. most of you guys on here are just like all the mk4 kids. i love a good looking car hence the reason i started the thread but low and wheels arent the only thing i know and care anything about. gotta actually be able to drive you car to have fun in it right?


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

love u guy's cars tho


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

jetta3dub said:


> either way im not worried about being the lowest or having 50,000,000 sets or wheels either. most of you guys on here are just like all the mk4 kids. i love a good looking car hence the reason i started the thread but low and wheels arent the only thing i know and care anything about. gotta actually be able to drive you car to have fun in it right?


 Be able to drive?? 

I put 22000 miles on my car in the last year alone at that height


----------



## omega_supreme (Nov 26, 2009)

racelands and h&r's, the walmart of springs. :laugh: 

lets see these cars on the track.


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

i agree with omega. id love to get on the track in the audi and yes it would definitely need a better suspension set up to get the job done right. and a bigger turbo  

lets see some pics of some track cars!


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Track cars and stance don't mix. :screwy:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

omega_supreme said:


> racelands and h&r's, the walmart of springs. :laugh:
> 
> lets see these cars on the track.


 Agreed that racelands are cheap. If you're calling h&r's cheap you're mistaken. 


Also 

........if you bought a b5 a4 to track...you probably bought the wrong car.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

omega_supreme said:


> racelands and h&r's, the walmart of springs. :laugh:
> 
> lets see these cars on the track.


 did you just say h&r's are the walmart of springs..?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

*A4 STANCE THREAD.... someone needs to start one.*



omega_supreme said:


> racelands and h&r's, the walmart of springs. :laugh:
> 
> lets see these cars on the track.


 F*ck the track. If I wanted a race car I would have bought something that actually works well as a race car.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

*A4 STANCE THREAD.... someone needs to start one.*



jetta3dub said:


> either way im not worried about being the lowest or having 50,000,000 sets or wheels either. most of you guys on here are just like all the mk4 kids. i love a good looking car hence the reason i started the thread but low and wheels arent the only thing i know and care anything about. gotta actually be able to drive you car to have fun in it right?


 I have to quote this again, why would you start a stance thread, show off you wheels, then come in and call us mk4 kids that have wheels when you literally just did the same thing? Then change the thread to "track" cars.

And you like good looking cars but have terrible ringer bumper


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

*A4 STANCE THREAD.... someone needs to start one.*

Ouchhhh..got em.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I have to quote this again, why would you start a stance thread, show off you wheels, then come in and call us mk4 kids that have wheels when you literally just did the same thing? Then change the thread to "track" cars.
> 
> And you like good looking cars but have terrible ringer bumper


 Oh now you went and done pissed off Alex..! 

:laugh:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> ........if you bought a b5 a4 to track...you probably bought the wrong car.


 I disagree 










For the record, these got banned because they kicked everyones asses 

Trying to run one this low with the stock 4-link suspension while maintaining decent travel and geometry is proving 'challenging' though :sly:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

*A4 STANCE THREAD.... someone needs to start one.*



MikkiJayne said:


> I disagree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the btcc b5s, but are they really b5's anymore? That entire car is custom built specifically to be a race car. It's no longer a entry level 'luxury' car. I know you are building quite the car yourself, but you can see my point that it isn't much of a street able b5 anymore right? Now it's a full blown project that takes many many months to get right.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: A4 STANCE THREAD.... someone needs to start one.*

Moar

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

MikkiJayne said:


> I disagree
> 
> For the record, these got banned because they kicked everyones asses
> 
> Trying to run one this low with the stock 4-link suspension while maintaining decent travel and geometry is proving 'challenging' though :sly:


 I was simply pointing out that there are better cars made for the track that don't require work this extensive^ 

I have a feeling the OP isn't building what you are sir :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I was simply pointing out that there are better cars made for the track that don't require work this extensive^
> 
> I have a feeling the OP isn't building what you are *ma'am* :laugh:


----------



## raphb0y (May 14, 2009)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> ..get back in a b5 already!


 That's what I'm saying Wes! Come back !!:thumbup:


----------



## omega_supreme (Nov 26, 2009)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Agreed that racelands are cheap. If you're calling h&r's cheap you're mistaken.
> 
> 
> Also
> ...


 Ever hear of the btcc? Take a look back when the b5 was in it. It dominated. 


And yes. H&R's are cheap. I wouldn't run them. For what you pay and get its a huge rip off.


----------



## omega_supreme (Nov 26, 2009)

MikkiJayne said:


> I disagree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bingo! You nailed it. With the right mods these cars can be extremely fast and handle well. :thumbup:


----------



## omega_supreme (Nov 26, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> F*ck the track. If I wanted a race car I would have bought something that actually works well as a race car.


 Good idea. Hang out in the parking lot like a boss. :laugh:


----------



## MooseWhip (Dec 14, 2012)

OP is that a big ass tow hook in your right grill?


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

MooseWhip said:


> OP is that a big ass tow hook in your right grill?


 because racecar duh


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> miss this thing umpkin:


 Hell even I have a wagon now. Step it up Wes!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

omega_supreme said:


> Bingo! You nailed it. With the right mods these cars can be extremely fast and handle well. :thumbup:


 Right mods? You have to completely scrape 99% of a B5 for it to become a btcc spec car. Are you guys really this dense? You can't have the right "mods" for a b5 to perform on this level. It's all custom and I'm sure almost everyone on here does not have the skills or knowledge to build such a thing. A few select people do. 



omega_supreme said:


> Good idea. Hang out in the parking lot like a boss. :laugh:


 I would rather hang out in the parking lot than lose to tons of stock cars on a track with a ton of mods. And yes I do know how much fun auto-xing and track days are.


----------



## omega_supreme (Nov 26, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Right mods? You have to completely scrape 99% of a B5 for it to become a btcc spec car. Are you guys really this dense? You can't have the right "mods" for a b5 to perform on this level. It's all custom and I'm sure almost everyone on here does not have the skills or knowledge to build such a thing. A few select people do.
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather hang out in the parking lot than lose to tons of stock cars on a track with a ton of mods. And yes I do know how much fun auto-xing and track days are.


 You're right, btcc cars are pretty complex, but lots of people underestimate the b5 chassis. With a good suspension, some nice sways, and some r compounds you can surprise many a Porsche , s4 and so on owner. Sure a stock golf r will smoke a b5. But I am not paying 35k or higher for it.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

omega_supreme said:


> You're right, btcc cars are pretty complex, but lots of people underestimate the b5 chassis. With a good suspension, some nice sways, and some r compounds you can surprise many a Porsche , s4 and so on owner. Sure a stock golf r will smoke a b5. But I am not paying 35k or higher for it.


 Everything I was pointing out was that for the cost/performance ratio, the b5 isn't a good competitor. I'm not saying they can't, but more of..it doesn't seem worth it. 

For instance, spend the same amount of money on any of these cars as you would a b5, and these cars are superior. 

Anything S chassis Nissan 
E30 
rotten miatas even.


----------



## omega_supreme (Nov 26, 2009)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Everything I was pointing out was that for the cost/performance ratio, the b5 isn't a good competitor. I'm not saying they can't, but more of..it doesn't seem worth it.
> 
> For instance, spend the same amount of money on any of these cars as you would a b5, and these cars are superior.
> 
> ...


 until you get in the rain. And in the nw we see plenty of it. And besides, its boring seeing the same cars out on the track. Miata.. yahoo.. E30 with an engine swap...millions out there. YOu know, I don't see any nissans at the track. Not one. Weird. I have seen more Subbies than nissans.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Interestingly I'm going to be competing in hillclimbs against an ex-DTM E30 with a 500hp V8  That has so much power it leaves 100 foot 11s from the start in 3rd gear! I can actually beat his 30 foot time in my diesel A6 Quattro  

For those who may be curious, this is the front of an A4 SuperTourenWagen: 





































They had to keep the original suspension design according to the rules, so they kept it double wishbone. Thats sort of the same as the factory car. Isn't it? :sly: You can see how they moved the upper mounting points to just above the frame rail and added in bracing to support the load. They even ran the front axles through the frame rail to keep the joint angles correct. 

This suspension design, coupled with Quattro is why these cars were giant killers in their day, since the competition were all running macpherson strut and FWD. When it rained everyone else might as well have gone home. 

Obviously we're all familiar with the raintray and camber issues with our stock suspension. Adjustable upper arms can help correct the camber at ride-height, but they can't help with the rapid camper gain on bump caused by the control arms all pointing upwards, or the bump steer from the steering rod being at 45 degrees. I can get an extra inch or so of travel with some trick upper arms but thats only a temporary solution. I'm probably going to end up running at 24-25" gtf to keep some semblance of sensible geometry, but then I do have a minimum ground clearance of 40mm in the class I'm in anyway so no laying frame  

Ultimately I'll going to fabricate a complete new front suspension system along the same lines as the STW with new uprights and control arms and probably tubular subframe too. 

Here's the only pics I have of the rear: 



















As with the front, its the same basic concept but modified somewhat. No stupid upper spring platform thing on these - just a bracket on the body. Interesting how they kept the upright essentially the same with the upper mount on top of the tire. 

I'm not so bothered about the rear. I can tuck a 240-650/18 easily and when I build a tubular rear subframe next year I can correct the control arm angles. I've already modified the upper mount to take race springs. 

Carry on :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

*A4 STANCE THREAD.... someone needs to start one.*

You can't be posting porn like that here sweet Jesus!


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> You can't be posting porn like that here sweet Jesus!


 Well now I need a new keyboard. And pants. Thanks.


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

omega_supreme said:


> And yes. H&R's are cheap. I wouldn't run them. For what you pay and get its a huge rip off.


 I would absolutely love to hear what you're basing this off of. I've dealt with many different sets of coilovers and spring combos and calling them cheap is a joke.


----------



## jetta3dub (Sep 10, 2006)

mikkijayne said:


> interestingly i'm going to be competing in hillclimbs against an ex-dtm e30 with a 500hp v8  That has so much power it leaves 100 foot 11s from the start in 3rd gear! I can actually beat his 30 foot time in my diesel a6 quattro :d
> 
> for those who may be curious, this is the front of an a4 supertourenwagen:
> 
> ...


 loooooooovvvvvvvveeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

What an interesting thread.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

MikkiJayne said:


> Interestingly I'm going to be competing in hillclimbs against an ex-DTM E30 with a 500hp V8  That has so much power it leaves 100 foot 11s from the start in 3rd gear! I can actually beat his 30 foot time in my diesel A6 Quattro
> 
> For those who may be curious, this is the front of an A4 SuperTourenWagen:


Wait what ?!?!?!?! thats nuts


----------



## low'n'slow b5 (Mar 18, 2013)

1)
2) Brand of Coilover/suspension *HP Drivetech Bombers*
3) Front measurement (top of arch to ground) *unknown*
4) Rear measurement (top of arch to ground) *unknown*
5) wheel and offset *Vossen CV1 20 x 9.5 et20*
6) tire and size *225/30/20*
7) spacer brand/thickness 
8) other info *everything stock except the rain tray cut*


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

1) Below
2) H&R Ultra Low Coilovers
3) 21.8" front
4) 22" rear
5) 2001 Sl500 AMGs 18x8.5/9/5 ET25/23 Final et17/23
6) Accelera 205/40/18 front Federal 215/40/18 rear
7) 8mm front spacers
8) Front fenders rolled


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

1)








2) front uvair aerosports over 2" shortened bilstein sport struts. rear airlift 
3) ~20.25
4) ~20.75
5) 17x9.5 et56 factory '90 corvette wheels and factory c4 corvette ARE 398
6) 205/45 nankang ns-ii
7) adaptec adapters. final offsets et23f/13r
8) rain tray cut up, front fenders banged flat


and in case anyone would wonder what 16x7 et0 wheels fit like











stock 205/55 around 19.75" gtf rear. stock size and offset up front :screwy:


----------



## Eurollin (Apr 28, 2013)

Just see this thread...

Check mine



Rotiform NUE cast 19"x8.5 ET.35+Adaptor20mm.xNankang215/35/19. Low with Coil


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

1) 
Untitled by Josh Randall's Photo Dump, on Flickr

Untitled by Josh Randall's Photo Dump, on Flickr
2) Brand of Coilover/suspension: ST Coilovers
3) Front measurement (top of arch to ground): 23.5"
4) Rear measurement (top of arch to ground): 23.5"
5) wheel and offset: OEM D2 Audi A8 "fat" fives with a polished finish 17x8 et48
6) tire and size: Nexen N3000 215/45/17
7) spacer brand/thickness: 20mm ECS Tuning fronts (final et28), 30mm H&R rear (final et18)
8) other info (fender rolling, replacement tie rod ends, etc): Rolled and pulled fronts, hacked up fender liners.


----------



## TheSiwwyWabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

my brothers A4 :thumbup:

ST Coilovers
no idea on the measurements
Miro Type 111's - no spacers
18x8.5 all around - 215/40s (i think)
only mods i know of so far.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh man, clean a4....more pics please!ΔΔΔ :thumbup:


----------



## War Machine (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

TheSiwwyWabbit said:


> my brothers A4 :thumbup:
> 
> ST Coilovers
> no idea on the measurements
> ...


Is this Bamboo Metallic? (aka greatest color ever!! :laugh


----------



## Eurollin (Apr 28, 2013)

My new stance...

Mae 18"x9.0 / 10.0 with rear camber. F.215/40/18 with 9.0J R.225/40/18 with 10.0J


----------



## TheSiwwyWabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

SomeDayS4 said:


> Is this Bamboo Metallic? (aka greatest color ever!! :laugh


don't know if that was sarcastic but i don't like the color myself and he doesn't either haha.
i know nothing about the car mines the mk4 at the end, but i do love me some B5's.

oh and also we like to call the color "champagne" :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:



demonmk2 said:


> Oh man, clean a4....more pics please!ΔΔΔ :thumbup:


the quality of these next ones kinda sucks 







and the miros :thumbup:


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Whether you to like the color or not, that is one nice ride.
He did a good job with the ride height and wheels.


----------



## TheSiwwyWabbit (Jul 22, 2012)

demonmk2 said:


> Whether you to like the color or not, that is one nice ride.
> He did a good job with the ride height and wheels.


agreed.
18's are perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

what wheels are those?


----------



## K.Nikkz (Oct 25, 2009)

Turbo3 said:


> what wheels are those?


3SDM 0.06 I think, and wow do they look awesome. That shot could be on their website. :thumbup:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Thats sick :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

TheSiwwyWabbit said:


> don't know if that was sarcastic but i don't like the color myself and he doesn't either haha.
> i know nothing about the car mines the mk4 at the end, but i do love me some B5's.
> 
> oh and also we like to call the color "champagne" :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


I was saying that because my a4 is Bamboo (a little bit more gold), This looks more like melange, either way looks good.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

minichamp31 said:


> 3SDM 0.06 I think, and wow do they look awesome. That shot could be on their website. :thumbup:


Correcto and thanks haha


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

My wagon I just picked up a month ago. I bagged it, swapped the motor And put my s4 stuff on it. Resprayed BMW Alpine white by PO

Airlift struts
V2 
18x9.5 CC10's et 15/25









I still need to modify the raintray to drop it a little bit in the front.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

^ Nice wagon man, looks great. Really like the color too :thumbup:


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

airlift with elevel and bbs e28 F:18x10 R:18x12 with flares and adapters  some things will be adjusted in the near future


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

message sent ^^^


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

I need to go lower. Replaced my control arms and now everything raised up for some reason.


----------



## Eurollin (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi all... I'm Q. from Thailand. This is my new stance set up.

- F.17"x8.0 ET.0 with Falken 195/45/17

- R.17"x9.0 ET.10 with 205/45/17 

- Rear camber

- NEX coil strut


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^Nice :thumbup:


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

*18x9.5F static*

Anyone running 18x9.5 up front, static, and somewhat comfortable? Looking for offset and ride height pictures and information, thanks in advance


----------



## QuattroKyle999 (Jun 4, 2011)

I run an 18x9.5 et35 with 215/45 nankang as-1 in the front. I think my gtf was around 22.75". Front fenders were rolled, no pull. Rubbed a litle on bumps, sharp turns. 

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

QuattroKyle999 said:


> I run an 18x9.5 et35 with 215/45 nankang as-1 in the front. I think my gtf was around 22.75". Front fenders were rolled, no pull. Rubbed a litle on bumps, sharp turns.


Awesome, thank you, that looks sweet, were you close to your suspension with that set up?


----------



## QuattroKyle999 (Jun 4, 2011)

There wasn't a lot of clearance. Anything higher than et35 probably wouldn't have fit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

QuattroKyle999 said:


> I run an 18x9.5 et35 with 215/45 nankang as-1 in the front. I think my gtf was around 22.75". Front fenders were rolled, no pull. Rubbed a litle on bumps, sharp turns.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


215/45? Seems kinda tall for an 18. Looks pretty sweet though.


----------



## QuattroKyle999 (Jun 4, 2011)

I misspoke, they are 215/40. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Dont really post much in here but here is a shot of the car with my buddy's s2k from cult classic earlier this year. Car is going under the knife over the winter. Taking out the 1.8 and 5 speed and swapping in a 4.2 out of a buddy's S6 and a 6 speed swap


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

^ One of my favorite B5's ever. Saw it at waterfest one year, so clean. :thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks man:thumbup:



birth control said:


> Anyone running 18x9.5 up front, static, and somewhat comfortable? Looking for offset and ride height pictures and information, thanks in advance


Im running 9.5 all around. the wheel itself in the front is et 38 and then I have a 15mm spacer. I'm running a Nankang 225/35. I'm more then happy with it


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

2) A mix of H&R coilovers and Racelands
3) Unknown
4) Unknown
5) Miro 111's, 18x9.5 all around, ET:40
6) 225/40/18 Hercules
7) 10mm H&R spacers in the rear only
8) Rolled flat fenders and trimmed liners


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

^^is that a mk2 behind you?


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

demonmk2 said:


> ^^is that a mk2 behind you?


No, the white one is a b3 passat wagon and the red one is a mk3 gti.


----------



## MIDNIGHTwanderer (Feb 20, 2009)

here's mine

















suspension:
Bagyards all round

wheels:
O.Z's
18x8.5(Fronts) +35
18x10(Rears) +30

tires:
feds ss595
215/35R18f
225/35R18r

fenders:
untouched


----------



## digitalchi (Oct 20, 2011)

st coils
sl500 amg 8.5/9.5 on 215/40/18
et 30/33
no spacers










update et 20 and 18 after spacers and more low


----------



## mr.gti (Feb 25, 2003)

ST coils




j.r fernandez (seattle, wa)


----------



## kadett 244 (Oct 16, 2009)

1) Picture of your car

IMG_7868 by kadett 244, on Flickr


IMG_3881 by kadett 244, on Flickr


IMG_3868 by kadett 244, on Flickr

2) Brand of Coilover/suspension
AP Coilovers

3) Front measurement (top of arch to ground)
22.25"

4) Rear measurement (top of arch to ground)
22.5"

5) wheel and offset
8.5x17 BBS RF010 et13 standard but I face-mounted them so around et38 and 8j wide

6) tire and size
205/40 Falken 512

7) spacer brand/thickness
G23 engineering 18mm adaptors

8) other info (fender rolling, replacement tie rod ends, etc)
Front arches rolled


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ That looks so good, especially that copper color


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

8.5x17 BBS RF010 et13 standard but I face-mounted them so around et38 and 8j wide

explain how switching the faces around magically shrunk the wheel width to 8"? 
gotta be a typo


----------



## kadett 244 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nothing magical about it. I mounted the face in front of the barrel and dish rather than between them so that the width of the face would not have a factor in the width of the wheel


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

kadett 244 said:


> Nothing magical about it. I mounted the face in front of the barrel and dish rather than between them so that the width of the face would not have a factor in the width of the wheel


ahh...gotcha. I was thinking you went from reverse mount to front mount, when in all actuality you went sandwich mount to front mount. if thats so, makes perfect sense, not magic lol


----------



## kadett 244 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

kadett 244 said:


> 16) tire and size
> 205/40 Falken 512


Can you still buy falken 512s over in Europe?


----------



## kadett 244 (Oct 16, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Can you still buy falken 512s over in Europe?


Well I bought these about a year ago


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Klutch Republik SL14s
18x9.5 squared
F:et27
R:et30

Suspension: bags
Mason Tech/Airlift


----------



## A4F3V3R (Jun 24, 2011)

In the making ; meaty stance


----------



## AFNG (Jun 4, 2008)

Raceland Ultimos
Unknown
Unknown
Rotiform Nue 18x9.5 et35
Nankang NS-20 225-40-18
None
Front fenders rolled flat & fender liners trimmed


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

kadett 244 said:


> 1) Picture of your car
> 
> IMG_7868 by kadett 244, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Beautiful COLOR!!!


----------



## b5moss (Apr 17, 2014)

Eurollin said:


> Hi all... I'm Q. from Thailand. This is my new stance set up.
> 
> - F.17"x8.0 ET.0 with Falken 195/45/17
> 
> ...


Anyone know the name of these wheels?!


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

b5moss said:


> Anyone know the name of these wheels?!


look like oz futuras or some sort of rep.


----------



## b5moss (Apr 17, 2014)

SomeDayS4 said:


> look like oz futuras or some sort of rep.


Don't think they're futuras because the face is rounded (or so it looks). 
They look awesome imo.


----------



## norcalstancedb5 (Apr 28, 2014)

*My daily B5...*









17 x 9 CCW reps
no spacers
Rokkor Coils


----------



## norcalstancedb5 (Apr 28, 2014)

:heart:


----------



## norcalstancedb5 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

BBS Aero II 2 piece
205/35/18 Nankang tires
Final front ET34 Final rear ET24
23 gtf front
23 gtf rear
Slightly rolled fenders
Slightly pulled quarters
No rubbing at all
Soon to be 3 piece rears


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sitting on aggressively fitted VMR V710 and V703


----------



## 5.0 dude (Apr 22, 2013)

What's size wheels are on that s4


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't know for sure but I think those are 5x120 figment with adapters.


----------



## 5.0 dude (Apr 22, 2013)

They sell those wheels in 5x112 to


----------



## Murda (Oct 18, 2012)

*Stock on avus*










raceland coilovers 

s4 avus 17x7.5 squared

225/45/17 

et .45 front & rear


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

18x8 18x9 BBS LM reps
205/40/18 all around
ST coilovers
Gtf- I haven't measured yet but probably somewhere between 23" and 24"
20mm spacers all around. I think final et is et25 (I forget specifics)


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

Brennan610 said:


>


that is sharp :thumbup:


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

birth control said:


> that is sharp :thumbup:


Thanks man! :beer:


----------



## MartinS2 (Jun 26, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14883303261" title="IMG_6956 by MartinRs2, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3921/14883303261_4c95d8ac31_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_6956"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14886052722" title="IMG_6994 by MartinRs2, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5571/14886052722_7f69421563_c.jpg" width="800" height="500" alt="IMG_6994"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14883328871" title="IMG_7000 by MartinRs2, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3903/14883328871_311780841c_c.jpg" width="800" height="500" alt="IMG_7000"></a>

2) Brand of Coilover/suspension
H&R Coilovers

3) Front measurement (top of arch to ground)
23.5"

4) Rear measurement (top of arch to ground)
23.5"

5) wheel and offset
Porsche Lobster 8x19 ET37 & 9,5x19 ET46

6) tire and size
215/35 R19 Hankook S1 Evo


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

Suspension: Airlift performance struts all around 

Wheels: 18" Audi flat fives


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oralegti said:


> Suspension: Airlift performance struts all around
> 
> Wheels: 18" Audi flat fives


Absolutely love your car :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## traxamillion (Feb 16, 2014)

H&R coilovers
22.5 fender to ground
miro 111 with 15mm spacer 18x9.5 final et 25 rear
18x9.5 et 40 front (now has 10mm spacers)
Tires are 215/40r18 mayrun mr500
rolled front fender

5 speed swapped!


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

Then added 20mm spacers to the rear.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

> !


Superb!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ Agreed


----------



## ipop07 (Jul 24, 2009)

A4F3V3R said:


> In the making ; meaty stance


Thats awesome! Glad to see more flared A4s! Keep up the good work


----------



## GrapeBandit (Dec 13, 2010)

front:*18x8.5* +28
22 5/8"GTF
rears:*18x9.5* +33(10mm or 15mm spacer to come)
23 1/4" GTF
tires:215/40/18 on all four corners.
suspension: KW V2


----------



## jeditdi (Jan 15, 2010)

up


----------



## Brennan610 (Nov 16, 2011)

traxamillion said:


>


This is clean! I really like your avant.
What kind of H&R coils are you on?


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

kdf8454 said:


>


Nice. Specs?


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

Papa_Dios said:


> Nice. Specs?


18x8.5 front et40 215/40 with 15mm spacer to clear brakes

18x9.5 rear et42 225/40 with 10mm spacer (also clears with 15mm spacer)


----------



## Sumo337 (Aug 27, 2012)

Schmidt TH-lines
17x8 17x9.5 
ET+35 ALL
205/45/17 ALL
AirLift Digital
Normal
Rolled


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

^Nice. I always wanted to see these wheels on a B5. They look good. More pics?


----------



## Sumo337 (Aug 27, 2012)




----------

